# 1981 lemon peeler?



## jaydeez (Mar 8, 2014)

serial#
HS00124

http://schwinncruisers.com/schwinn.php?serial=HS00124  (Congrats! Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn. Built: AUGUST of 1981)

pictures:
https://imageshack.com/a/SWcq/1

the bike has a made in china sticker, is it possible the frame and other parts were built in Chicago and assembled in china?  Would this increase or decrease it's value?  The frame for sure is American built in 1981, how can I tell if the rest is American made?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2014)

*The site you are using to date your serial number is flawed*. Obviously that date is incorrect. Were is the number located?  Sounds like one of the China repopped Sting Rays of the late 90's or maybe one of the recent repops. I can't open the link to see the pictures.


----------



## jaydeez (Mar 8, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> *The site you are using to date your serial number is flawed*. Obviously that date is incorrect. Were is the number located?  Sounds like one of the China repopped Sting Rays of the late 90's or maybe one of the recent repops. I can't open the link to see the pictures.




http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/Mzc1WDkxNQ==/z/6FcAAOxykMpTG~3I/$_12.JPG?rt=nc

front tube next to the badge


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2014)

There were no Lemon Peelers produced in 1981 and I'm not familiar with the serial numbers in the 90's or later. Here's one of the repops made in China.  
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-1999-schwinn-stingray-lemon-154123356


----------



## azcottonpicker (Jul 8, 2014)

*Krates*

The last line of the Krates were the original 3 line. Orange {sunset orange},Lemon Peeler,Apple Krate with disk brakes. Highly collectible models today. I have a 1973 {April}.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 11, 2014)

azcottonpicker said:


> The last line of the Krates were the original 3 line. Orange {sunset orange},Lemon Peeler,Apple Krate with disk brakes. Highly collectible models today. I have a 1973 {April}.




Whats my son's apple disc brake krate bike doing in your house Azcottonpicker? Cool bike! I got my son that bike 13 years ago. It is now sitting in my basement waiting for a grandson to take over the tradition of owning a cool bike from the past.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 12, 2014)

*lemon is a repop*

90's or later


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 12, 2014)

The repops didn't get the 5 speed/shifter right?
Darcie


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 10, 2014)

jaydeez said:


> serial#
> HS00124
> 
> http://schwinncruisers.com/schwinn.php?serial=HS00124  (Congrats! Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn. Built: AUGUST of 1981)
> ...




Yeah that's one of the new ones.. easy tell is the frame joints at the headpost. Old style has smooth rounded wielding joints, new has  huffy/Murray weld. 


This one says 1980





1970's 






New style like Huffy/Murray Bars at head post are not rounded at the joint.


----------



## Claysgarage (Oct 28, 2014)

*krate bikes*



azcottonpicker said:


> The last line of the Krates were the original 3 line. Orange {sunset orange},Lemon Peeler,Apple Krate with disk brakes. Highly collectible models today. I have a 1973 {April}.




Been thinking about one of these bikes.
i have located the orange bike.
What kind of price should I be looking at?
I know condition means everything!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2014)

Claysgarage said:


> Been thinking about one of these bikes.
> i have located the orange bike.
> What kind of price should I be looking at?
> I know condition means everything!
> ...




You can search the ended listings on eBay if any have sold. Just remember the sold items have the price in Green.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...gn=-1&saslc=1&_salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## krateman (Nov 6, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> *The site you are using to date your serial number is flawed*. Obviously that date is incorrect. Were is the number located?  Sounds like one of the China repopped Sting Rays of the late 90's or maybe one of the recent repops. I can't open the link to see the pictures.




WHY is that date incorrect? HS is an Aug. '81 bike. Schwinn made their own bikes until '82. After that, Giant from Taiwan finished their production in '83, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## krateman (Nov 6, 2014)

The headbadge will have a 4-digit stamping on it, starting I think, in '76? It, too, can help you date your bike very easily. It will give you the number of the day and year of production. I think the first 3 digits give the calendar day( i.e. 340 would be the 340th day of the year) and the last digit gives you the year. So, 3407 would be the 340th day of 1977. Check the tires and see if there is a code on them.


----------



## krateman (Nov 6, 2014)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> 90's or later




No repros used original Chicago Schwinn frames.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 6, 2014)

krateman said:


> WHY is that date incorrect? HS is an Aug. '81 bike. Schwinn made their own bikes until '82. After that, Giant from Taiwan finished their production in '83, if I'm not mistaken.




If we are talking about the same bike, this is what the original poster stated. 

*the bike has a made in china sticker, is it possible the frame and other parts were built in Chicago and assembled in china? Would this increase or decrease it's value? The frame for sure is American built in 1981, how can I tell if the rest is American made? *

I'm not positive, but I don't think a Chicago Schwinn had the _Made in China _stickers. Murray made quite a few of the Schwinns after the Chicago factory was closed. Then production of models with the cantilever and certain lightweight frames went to Taiwan.


----------

